# Eiffel Tower Wins Ninth Hall of Fame Contest!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*Week 09: Best Observation Tower*

*1. Eiffel Tower, Paris* - 59 votes (44.36%)









*2. CN Tower, Toronto* - 48 votes (36.09%)









*3. Space Needle, Seattle* - 14 votes (10.53%)









*4. Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai* - 8 votes (6.02%)









*5. Stratosphere Tower, Las Vegas* - 4 votes (3.01%)


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Congratulation for the one and only Eiffeltower!!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

overrated obviously! :lol:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

It is worth of the title !


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

I don´t know the other towers, but staying under Eiffeltower is something astonishing


----------



## Grace123456 (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.usb-drive-manufacturers.com


----------



## Jokerfella (Oct 18, 2011)

Stratosphere best tower to watch street crime.


----------

